# devil's lake access



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

Alright, I'm armed with maps and a lakemaster chip for my etrex and I'm finally going to man up take my pink panties off and going to try to tackle devils lake next week ice fishing. I've noticed that for how big the water is there are relatively few public access's. My question is can people park on those roads that appear to run right into the lake that have flooded over? Is there issues with legality? It sure would save me some walking. Any other info would be great - I'm not asking for spots just info on getting on to the lake without having to pull a sled literally miles and hire a guide (that ridiculous do-it-yourself thing you know?) Thanks again.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

undericeking said:


> My question is can people park on those roads that appear to run right into the lake that have flooded over? Is there issues with legality?


I don't see why not. Those roads look like parking lots in the spring.


----------



## undericeking (Dec 31, 2008)

Chris Hustad said:


> undericeking said:
> 
> 
> > My question is can people park on those roads that appear to run right into the lake that have flooded over? Is there issues with legality?
> ...


Thanks


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

You can park on alot of them. Stay away from ones with road closed signs up and ones that are marked private drive or property and you should be fine.


----------

